# مشروعى ...مركز تجارى ادارى



## الصبا (3 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا مشروع مركز تجارى ادارى مكون من
1-دورين تجارى platform
2-وست ادوار ادارى

اريد رأيكم فيه وتعليقاتكم






























​


----------



## الصبا (4 سبتمبر 2007)

للاسف الصور كبيره جدا فحاولت انى اضعها على رابط لمشاهدتها بوضوح اكثر
ارجو التعليق والرد

http://www.zshare.net/download/3471643812c0e0/


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (4 سبتمبر 2007)

المشروع مخرج بطريقة بسيط وحلوة 

عرفتي تحتوي الموضوع رغم انه فيه خربطة كثيرة

المشروع يحتاج له كثير شغل عشان يكون بشكل احسن 

بس كتجربة اولية حلو جدا جدا واتمنى نشوف المقاطع والمساقط

الى الامام ومزيدا من التميز


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## الصبا (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على تعليقك ولكن اود ان اعرف اين الخربطه بالتحديد ؟؟؟؟ حتى اصححها فى مشاريعى القادمه
واليكم المساقط والمقطع

http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/608/lansuf4.jpg

http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/1714/plat2tt5.jpg

http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/1268/platformyn1.jpg

http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/7535/sectioney0.jpg


----------



## عـــبد الحليم (5 سبتمبر 2007)

جميل جدا يا أخي العزيز.بس ممكن سؤال؟بأي برنامج جيدت هذا المشروع؟logiciel


----------



## babysmile154 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

الشروع جميل و الاخراج جميل وبسيط


----------



## babysmile154 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

لكن ممكن فعلا اعرف اسم البرنامج المستخدم


----------



## vrayman (5 سبتمبر 2007)

حلو ما شاء الله 
بس الاهتمام اكتر بالموقع الاعام واللى حول الموقع من خضره 
بس جهد كويس


----------



## الصبا (6 سبتمبر 2007)

babysmile154 قال:


> لكن ممكن فعلا اعرف اسم البرنامج المستخدم



مشكوره جدا على ردك وبالنسبه للبرنامج المستخدم هو ال3d max ولكنى لم اضع اى نوع من انواع الاضاءه عدا نوع sky light مع تفعيل الcast shadow فانا كطالبه استخدمه دائما وايضا يمكنكى ان تستخدمى الvray فهو احسن من الماكس العادى من حيث الاضاءه والجوده
الله يوفقك


----------



## الصبا (6 سبتمبر 2007)

واود ان اشكر من اهتم بالتعليق على مشروعى
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## istiber (20 ديسمبر 2007)

حلو ما شاء الله


----------



## istiber (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مشروع غاية في الجمال والابداع


----------



## semsemmax (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووور كتير.... وبالجد حلو


----------



## الصبا (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكر مروركم .... واتمنى ان نسعى للافضل دائما
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

